
Oil price rebound gathers pace as Trump stokes Iran tensions - samizdis
https://www.ft.com/content/89340432-0f0c-461b-aded-26cc862a1eac
======
samizdis
> Those gains came after US President Donald Trump on Wednesday ordered
> American warships to destroy any Iranian vessels that posed a threat.

